# frogging



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

For frogging, I use a Palomar knot and, my new go to, 50lb PP Super SlickV2. Braid will synch down onto itself and tighten up just fine. 

I have two frog rods, 7’0 x- Heavy St. Croix that I use when I’m in tighter confines. If it’s open, my go to is a St. Croix 7’9” X-Heavy. Both are paired with high ratio Diawa’s. 

One trick that I suggest most folks do, is to widen the gap of their dual hooks and open the hook angles a bit. If you’re in heavy cover, don’t alter the hook angles as you’re likely to also catch a bunch of veg as well. The above trick works best for open water frogging.


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

Slimshady said:


> One time, my son caught a giant bullfrog on a hollow-body frog while bass fishing in a canal on LSC. I didn't realize that big frogs ate other frogs.
> 
> View attachment 415157


It’s actually one of the best ways to catch big bullfrogs, they are cannibals and so easy to catch!


----------

